

Ask HN: What exactly does the 'developers' of HTML do? - wingerlang

As I see it, it is the browsers who interperate (?) the .html files. So does the HTML-devs "only" create a specification the browser-developer should expect from the .html-files? Or is there more?
======
hackDaily
An HTML "developer" needs to know the proper formatting (syntax) and structure
that the browser expects from the HTML, but that's not all. HTML alone isn't
going to get you very far. A developer should know, at minimum, HTML, CSS and
JavaScript.

~~~
wingerlang
Not sure if you got what I meant. I know what a HTML-developer (web-developer)
does.

I am asking what the developers OF html is doing. How do they create HTML.
HTML is pretty abstract since it is a set of rules/words (html,head etc) that
the browsers will read.

